
100+ Million members. Hundreds of thousands of instances. Less than 10 Core SREs - EwanToo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/100-million-members-125-hours-watched-per-day-hundreds-probst/
======
lesserknowndan
What is an SRE?

Why are people so poor at defining their acronyms these days?

------
kuharich
SRE: site reliability engineers (notorious at Google) ...

